# Dear Canada Post:



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

Dear Canada Post,

Priority next AM generally means I want, and expect my package the next morning. I understand you have a built in policy that grants you an extra day if the shipper and I are not in an urban location. I doubt you can call both Vancouver and Toronto non-urban locations though. So when a package is taken in Wednesday at 9am PST I think its fair to expect it Thursday. It's Friday at 2PM and my package is located in your warehouses in Missasauga. I see what Priority and next AM actually mean.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

CP is great for standard service lettermail, but anything else, esp. courier, they are the worst.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I want my bills before the due date please  LOL


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Do they have some sort of compensation policy?

Considering,


> 7.1
> 
> On-time Delivery Guarantee
> 
> Priority Next A.M. includes an On-time Service Guarantee. Canada Post offers replacement service or credit of the shipping charges (transportation charges), if the sender's shipment is not delivered on time, as measured against the published delivery standards for Priority Next A.M., in accordance with the General Terms and Conditions. See General Terms and Conditions at canadapost.ca/generalterms for more information. Customers can also call Customer Service at 1.888.550.6333.


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

I will probably be refunded my shipping costs. But I would need to ship a second time anyways since its time sensitive products. Makes no difference.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Always FedEx/UPS/DHL time and temperature sensitive products, unless the sender requests it. That way you avoid these kinds of troubles 99.99% of the time. I don't think I've ever had an issue with them for packages.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

This is in my experience shipping for about a decade.

USA-Canada, I use FEDEX for near hassle free shipping (Fedex is good with thier in house customs clearing)

Canada-Canada, I've had good results with Purolator tho if I needed it yesterday Fedex works as well.

For letters and small non critical packages Canada Post isn't bad.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd recently ordered online...sent out priority from the sender....and was given a tracking number from CP...the items were in their sorting warehouse for more than 3 days...and finally the day of delivery I was expecting someone from CP with the usual truck drop the item off...but instead someone just came and rang the door bell and just leave the parcel on the front door and left. WTF??


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

peterpd99 said:


> I'd recently ordered online...sent out priority from the sender....and was given a tracking number from CP...the items were in their sorting warehouse for more than 3 days...and finally the day of delivery I was expecting someone from CP with the usual truck drop the item off...but instead someone just came and rang the door bell and just leave the parcel on the front door and left. WTF??


And they want to get paid more. Hah! They don't try hard enough to get paid more.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

splur said:


> And they want to get paid more. Hah! They don't try hard enough to get paid more.


LOL...so true!


----------

